# My new Taurus " .38 SPL.,M-85 ULTRA-LITE " buy.



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Bought it Thrusday,haven't been to the range yet.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice, let us know how it shoots.


----------

